# Craftsman router model #315.17492



## DennisF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I finally broke out an old router (looks like new) from 1987 and was working on some dados for a bookcase. I noticed that the base is off set by 1/16" on one side, is this normal?
If not, where might I buy a new base for this old router? I see Woodcraft has one that will fit Craftsman routers (315.275-000-100-110 and 315.175-070-040-050-060) do you think these will work?

Thanks for the help.....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The black plastic sub base plate should be centered on the bit. You can check by putting a 1/4" rod in your collet and measuring from the rod to the outer diameter of the sub base plate. If yours is not centered you are better off _making_ a new plate because a replacement plate will use the same mounting holes. There is a post showing how to do this, a simple job.


----------

